# COD 5-Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data



## obiwan1001 (Dec 22, 2008)

I get this error message when trying to play: call of duty world at war
ok here are my specs

7.2 Display Adapters

7.2.1.1 Description: Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family
7.2.1.2 Chipset Compatibility: Intel Corporation
7.2.1.3 Video Processor: Intel(R) GMA 3100
7.2.1.5 PnP Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C2&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0

I went to dell for upgrades for my system
system upgrades
And this is link to the graphics cards they listed
graphics cards
I would just like to know which one can I get that will solve my problem for not too much money, I also want my comp to be able to handle the Sims 3 when that comes out and I’m betting that will put my comp through its paces. Thanks for reading this and I hope you can help.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello obiwan1001, and welcome to TSF
You need to buy a new Video Card indeed!!
but I need to know your PC Specs :
CPU
Motherboard
RAM
PSU

and I need to know if your Motherboard has a PCIe slot for the Video Card or just a PCI slot...

and none of the Video cards mentioned in the DELL site will play COD5


----------



## obiwan1001 (Dec 22, 2008)

RockmasteR said:


> Hello obiwan1001, and welcome to TSF
> You need to buy a new Video Card indeed!!
> but I need to know your PC Specs :
> CPU
> ...


RAM: 1.6 Memory Information (as of Monday, December 15, 2008, 10:41:27 PM)
Total Physical RAM Installed 2 GB
RAM Currently Used 50.00%
Maximum Supported 4 GB 
RAM Chip 1 1024 MB DDR2-SDRAM (PC2-5300 / 667 MHz)
RAM Chip 2 1024 MB DDR2-SDRAM (PC2-5300 / 667 MHz)
RAM Chip 3 Not Installed 
RAM Chip 4 Not Installed

CPU: ID CPU0
Description Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2160 @ 1.80GHz 
Level 6 
Revision 3853

now i may sound like a noob but where can i find motherboard and psu specs i found the rest of this in the dell support center system info and i dont wana put the wrong info up.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

download CPUz

open it, and choose motherboard 

for the PSU, you need to open your case's cover, look at the sticker on your PSU, for Watts, and look at the amps under the 12V


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

He probably can't do that, in most cases that will void the warranty.

Edit: Oh yeah, and all the graphics cards listed at the Dell upgrades site are very low end. They may run the game, but it'll look terrible and run like a slideshow.


----------



## red spinder (Jul 30, 2009)

*i got the same problem whit cod4*

i wanna play end they are giving : youre video card doesn't support :upset:

whot must i do please help me :4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------

